# Eircom Alarm without Landline - Does it work ?



## allthedoyles (13 Jul 2010)

We are soon going to request a disconnection from Eircom for our landline . ( finished paying line rental TG )

We have an Eircom Alarm system , but we don't have a paid subscription with Eircom .

In other words , the alarm will activate only .

Can anyone tell us if the alarm will continue to work as normal , when we are disconnected from landline ?


----------



## theresa1 (13 Jul 2010)

You will need a GSM unit.


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Jul 2010)

Theresa , 
Maybe you misunderstand us or maybe we misunderstand you .

But this Eircom alarm system will be unmonitored from now on .

In other words , it will activate , but will not dial .

Do we still need a gsm ?


----------



## dahamsta (14 Jul 2010)

They obviously didn't read your post.

If you don't have a paid subscription at the moment, and it works, then I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't when the line is disconnected. Is there a way of disconnecting the line manually? If so, plug it out and trigger the alarm, you'll soon know.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Jul 2010)

I have one, not monitored now and it would have cost about €100 at the time to get the alarm physically dsconected from the telephone connection box.

I didn't bother ... but every so often it tries top dial out without affecting the alarm.

I reckon ... take a chance .... as it's not monitored; the line being cut off should have no effect on it.


----------



## alt1 (21 Jul 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> We are soon going to request a disconnection from Eircom for our landline . ( finished paying line rental TG )
> 
> We have an Eircom Alarm system , but we don't have a paid subscription with Eircom .
> 
> ...



The alarm will still work but if Eircom kill the voltage on the line it will come up on the alarm as a fault. The only way around this is to remove the phone numbers out of the dialer. It is a simple task that your alarm company could do over the phone but they want to call out so they can charge you for this.

Is it a wired alarm or a wire free alarm you have installed ?


----------

